# Anyone losing weight whilst WTT? Lets join forces!!



## lauraloo24

I know of at least a couple of ladies on here trying to lose weight whilst WTT but just wondered if there were any more out there? :flower:

My BMI is currently in the obese category and my goal is to get it into the normal category before trying for a baby. That means a loss of at least 3 stone 3 lbs. I started at SW last month and have lost 9lbs so far. 

The sooner i can shift this weight the sooner we can start TTC, I have spoken to DH and literally nothing else is holding us back, i just want to be healthy. 

The problem is, even with TTC as an aim for my weight loss, I still find it very hard to stay motivated! Just thought if anyone else was in the same boat we could all support each other? xx


----------



## purplespecs

Hey I'm doing SW too!! I'm in the obese range and I need to lose 3 and a half stone ideally to get somewhere near the healthy range. I've been doing SW for about 6 weeks now and have lost 15.5lbs :)

I had a postpartum pulmonary embolism and am at risk of another if I get pregnant again. I will have to take clexane injections to prevent it happening, but my risk would be lower if I am at a healthier weight. Plus, I had pre-eclampsia and it would help my blood pressure a second time around if I'm lighter! We are WTT April 2014 so that's my goal to be at a healthy weight by then.

Feel free to check out my dieting journal - link in my siggy. There are quite a few of us in the dieting section of the forum who are doing SW and it's a really supportive area :) Plus there are loads of syn free recipes that are being shared!!! We would love to see you over there!


----------



## Mummy_Mac

My Daughter just turned 1 and we decided that we would like to start trying for another one next year - however despite being a bigger girl i am at my heaviest since having her! i have no clue how it happened as i barely eat and walk everywhere! 

I went most of my pregnancy without putting on weight but the last 6 weeks - she was 2 weeks late - i put on nearly a stone and a half! 

We are on a severly limited budget as i am not going back to work so what ever i do has to be cheap and easy to fit in around a very active 1 year old!


----------



## Lozzy203

Me to! I'm just at the top of a healthy bmi but I'm a short stump so this weight doesn't look good on my short frame. I'm looking to lose another stone to stone and a half before november but it is soooo hard to keep motivated but I'm getting better! I've been going the gym quite regularly aswell as doing slimming world and will carry on doing so while pregnant, I am determined to be more active and healthy during my next pregnancy! x


----------



## Nataliieexo

Me, mostly for going on holiday in september, but then i read that loosing weight can help your periods regulate so i have about 3 stone to loose, i joined the gym about 8 weeks ago and have only managed to shift 8lb, its stressful some days i just want to eat and eat and cant get motivated, i am trying to eat 1300 calories a day, and work out at the gym, i am hoping i can get motivated and stick in to loose this weight i dont think i'll be able to get the 3 stone off in 3 months but i am going to try hard, especially if theres a chance to regulate my periods :)


----------



## Lozzy203

If you are regularly going to the gym don't forget to measure yourself, I've noticed that sometimes even when the scales dont move the inches around my body are getting smaller x


----------



## Nataliieexo

Lozzy203 said:


> If you are regularly going to the gym don't forget to measure yourself, I've noticed that sometimes even when the scales dont move the inches around my body are getting smaller x

I do, nothing seems to have changed, i notice i can go a few weeks fine with the diet and then its out the window again because i am eating junk food its so frustrating trying to keep my willpower but i need to be strict on myself from now on, maybe one treat day.


----------



## lauraloo24

Ah great, glad a few of us are in the same boat. :D 

Purplespecs I didnt realise there was a dieting part to the forum I will definitely have a gander - tend to spend most my time on here or stalking the TTC/Pregnancy forums! 

Before i went on the pill 7 years ago I was 4stone lighter and my periods were regular. So want to lose this excess weight to give my fertility the best chance as have no idea where i am fertility wise at the moment and i know being overweight/obese can have an impact on ovulation. 

Natalie, I really struggle with motivation as well, evenings when I get in from work are the worst! If theres any choc/sweets/crisps etc in the house i will find them and i will eat them!! xx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I am the same, i had been dieting but i was eating 1200 calories a day and have noticed my hair falling out so i have upped them to 1300 and hope to get on ok and maybe have 1400 after a couple of weeks, i use my fitness pal to track what i'm eating as well, i think i may have found my motivation seeing that some peoples periods regulated after loosing weight might just kick my butt into gear because i want to achieve this also and if it doesn't work at least i will be lighter and healthier. 

I tend to find weekends harder because i have more time to be bored and 'think' i am hungry when i'm not really lol


----------



## septemberbaby

Can I join this? I've got plenty of time to lose the weight yet, but I'd rather shift it sooner than later. 

What is SW? Some of you seem to have great results with that!

I've got a major sweet tooth, so I'm thinking about going cold turkey low carb for a while to get rid of the cravings and then just try to eat healthier and smaller portions after that...I just love my food, so I tend to overeat a lot. I can't find the time to exercise more than walking round the park (I have a nine month old), so that'll have to do for now. I'll also ask my OH to take her swimming on the weekends, so I can do rows while they play in the baby pool! ;)


----------



## Belle25

Good luck with weight loss ladies. 
Ive jut started a diet. Had a naughty habit of eating ice cream, and weight has crept on. 

Started the insanity workout. It's tough! 

Xx


----------



## lauraloo24

Whats the insanity workout Belle25?

Hows everyone doing? I've had a bad few days and back on the wagon today. Started by having a proper brek of porridge, i normally dont eat breakfast and of course it means i end up snacking more throughout the day. Then hoping to get to the gym after work, my membership has been seriously underused!

Watched one born every minute - plus sized mums today and its reminded me why i want to get this weight off before getting pregnant. admittedly all the ladies had BMI in the 40+ category but with the exception of one who ate really well through her pregnancy and didnt put any weight on, the others had difficult pregnancies and suffered pre-eclampsia, premature birth, labours not progressing etc. Reminded me i really want to be in as good shape as poss! xx


----------



## Nataliieexo

lauraloo24 said:


> Whats the insanity workout Belle25?
> 
> Hows everyone doing? I've had a bad few days and back on the wagon today. Started by having a proper brek of porridge, i normally dont eat breakfast and of course it means i end up snacking more throughout the day. Then hoping to get to the gym after work, my membership has been seriously underused!
> 
> Watched one born every minute - plus sized mums today and its reminded me why i want to get this weight off before getting pregnant. admittedly all the ladies had BMI in the 40+ category but with the exception of one who ate really well through her pregnancy and didnt put any weight on, the others had difficult pregnancies and suffered pre-eclampsia, premature birth, labours not progressing etc. Reminded me i really want to be in as good shape as poss! xx

I am doing quite well i worked my butt off at the gym especially with the weights, I've ate pretty healthy today i am hungry as i type though, I've managed to work out my calories so i get to have some chocolate later whilst watching movies with my partner lol i keep reminding myself that i don't want fat surrounding my organs especially not my ovary's and it seems to be helping. Hoping to be down 1lb by Monday my weigh in day :) only aiming for 1lb this week because i fell off the wagon on Wednesday, I've decided to just carry fruit around when i go out in case i get peckish lol hopefully you make it to the gym today it always makes me feel better that i have worked out xx


----------



## LoolaBear

i plan on loosing 1lb every week between now and TTC that way i can slowly get to my goal and still have treats (works out just right - gets me to a healthy weight bang on the day we start TTC) 

bonus is if i loose more then :dance: if i still only loose 1lb then i know i have still hit my target for the week.

he's also told me if i reach my target sooner then he may think about starting TTC even sooner :dance:


----------



## Nataliieexo

LoolaBear said:


> i plan on loosing 1lb every week between now and TTC that way i can slowly get to my goal and still have treats (works out just right - gets me to a healthy weight bang on the day we start TTC)
> 
> bonus is if i loose more then :dance: if i still only loose 1lb then i know i have still hit my target for the week.
> 
> he's also told me if i reach my target sooner then he may think about starting TTC even sooner :dance:


Yeah thats why my target is 1lb a week so i have still met a target.
my partner doesnt want me to loose anything but i do need to loose some and its me and my holiday holding us back from TTC lol so wish i met him and knew we were going to be engaged and fall in love before i agreed to go on this holiday lol


----------



## lauraloo24

1lb a week is very doable ladies, and like you say, any more is a bonus! I'm hoping for 2lb/wk in reality as 1lb a week would take me over a year to get to where I need to be and I want to TTC before that. Will just have to see what happens! xx


----------



## Caite

I want to lose a stone, maybe two, before TTC. I'm absolutely pants at dieting, tend to be really good at it for a couple of days and then it sort of goes out the window. I know what my problems is - I like chocolate too much. I'm going to try and cut out the chocolate and start exercising, and see if that helps. Does anyone have any fun exercises they can suggest?


----------



## Belle25

lauraloo24 said:


> Whats the insanity workout Belle25?
> 
> Hows everyone doing? I've had a bad few days and back on the wagon today. Started by having a proper brek of porridge, i normally dont eat breakfast and of course it means i end up snacking more throughout the day. Then hoping to get to the gym after work, my membership has been seriously underused!
> 
> Watched one born every minute - plus sized mums today and its reminded me why i want to get this weight off before getting pregnant. admittedly all the ladies had BMI in the 40+ category but with the exception of one who ate really well through her pregnancy and didnt put any weight on, the others had difficult pregnancies and suffered pre-eclampsia, premature birth, labours not progressing etc. Reminded me i really want to be in as good shape as poss! xx

Insanity is a really tough cardio type workout. It's toning my legs, but vvv hard. 
Had a bad day-went to visit family and eaten loads :dohh:

Love one born every min...makes me want a baby! Xx


----------



## daniellelk

.


----------



## loeylo

Hey, im looking to join in too! I am very petite framed, but I am right at the top of the healthy weight category (BMI 24.7) so almost overweight. I am only an A cup and have narrow shoulders etc, so it does look pretty bad on me, especially my bum, upper thighs and belly. 
I joined weight watchers yesterday, and I weighed in at 9st9lb. I was 8st3lb when I met my boyfriend in October 2010! 
Ideally, I would like to get back to 8st3lb again, but my short term goal is 9st2lb, and I hope to be there in 6 weeks, so just over 1lb a week. I then want to lose 1lb/week so I am 8st8lb when we go on holiday (bikini comfortable weight!) and I will reach my goal weight just before Christmas. 

My main problem is eating too much of what I like - I don't really snack much, but I love pasta and potatoes - yum! I am vegetarian so I tend to eat a lot of pasta dishes, roasted veggies etc and I just seem to pile on weight, it is horrible. 

I am going to use weight watchers as I like that you have 49 "emergency" points for weekends etc, so I can still have a glass of wine and a pizza, as long as I am good the rest of the time! I am also going to blow the cobwebs off my gym membership!


----------



## StrawBerry2

I am really serious about losing at least 10kg's or even 14kg's before we TTC number 1. I just bought the Garcinia Cambogia formula diet tablets and colon cleanse tablets online.... heard great things about them - has anyone used them??

I am about 1,65 meters tall and weigh about 59kg's now... I used to weigh about 50kg's... so I wanna get back into my clothes before our wedding and ttc end of September... Tick tock tick tock....


----------



## LoolaBear

StrawBerry2 said:


> I am really serious about losing at least 10kg's or even 14kg's before we TTC number 1. I just bought the Garcinia Cambogia formula diet tablets and colon cleanse tablets online.... heard great things about them - has anyone used them??
> 
> I am about 1,65 meters tall and weigh about 59kg's now... I used to weigh about 50kg's... so I wanna get back into my clothes before our wedding and ttc end of September... Tick tock tick tock....


you do realise your BMI now is only 21.7 so you are actually in the healthy range for your height and even if you were to go down to 50kg (around what you used to weigh) you would be classed as underweight?!

you do not need to loose weight. even getting down to 50kg and being underweight you would actually hinder your chances of conceiving. your body weight now is an ideal body weight for your height.

if you think you need to loose weight i would seriously consider looking at how you perceive your body image because to me it doesnt sound healthy. 14kg before TTC???!! are you mad, your BMI would only be 16.5!!!!

sorry i don't mean to sound mean or a b*tch but what your doing doesn't sound healthy at all. i understand the possibilty of want to tone but loose weight?! you have no need to loose weight. please seriously reconsider as you will only cause damage not help TTC. poor body weight (high or low) cause hormonal imbalances and will only reduce your chances of conceiving not helping it. 

again sorry if i sounded a b*tch but sometimes a harsh word actually helps a person see themselves better. if you still think you need to loose weight them i apologise now but i will not morally be able to support you, it won't be healthy.


----------



## loeylo

LoolaBear said:


> StrawBerry2 said:
> 
> 
> I am really serious about losing at least 10kg's or even 14kg's before we TTC number 1. I just bought the Garcinia Cambogia formula diet tablets and colon cleanse tablets online.... heard great things about them - has anyone used them??
> 
> I am about 1,65 meters tall and weigh about 59kg's now... I used to weigh about 50kg's... so I wanna get back into my clothes before our wedding and ttc end of September... Tick tock tick tock....
> 
> 
> you do realise your BMI now is only 21.7 so you are actually in the healthy range for your height and even if you were to go down to 50kg (around what you used to weigh) you would be classed as underweight?!
> 
> you do not need to loose weight. even getting down to 50kg and being underweight you would actually hinder your chances of conceiving. your body weight now is an ideal body weight for your height.
> 
> if you think you need to loose weight i would seriously consider looking at how you perceive your body image because to me it doesnt sound healthy. 14kg before TTC???!! are you mad, your BMI would only be 16.5!!!!
> 
> sorry i don't mean to sound mean or a b*tch but what your doing doesn't sound healthy at all. i understand the possibilty of want to tone but loose weight?! you have no need to loose weight. please seriously reconsider as you will only cause damage not help TTC. poor body weight (high or low) cause hormonal imbalances and will only reduce your chances of conceiving not helping it.
> 
> again sorry if i sounded a b*tch but sometimes a harsh word actually helps a person see themselves better. if you still think you need to loose weight them i apologise now but i will not morally be able to support you, it won't be healthy.Click to expand...

That is exactly what I was thinking, I weigh just under 60kg and I am an inch shorter than you, yet I am healthy weight. I am aiming to have a BMI of 22.5 as this is the healthiest BMI to have. A BMI as low as what you are aiming can actually stop you ovulating! I would speak to your GP if I were you ...


----------



## Newlywed2012

Great thread. I'll be a regular visitor to the thread. We are TTC in August/September and I have as much weight to lose as possible. I currently weigh 13 stone 7lbs and I am 5.6 with a BMI of 31.7 which is classed as obese. All my adult life I have stable around a BMI of 27 and know for my frame that this is healthy for me. I want to lose a stone before TTC. I lost weight for my wedding and will do it again before trying.  weigh in is next Thursday so will keep you updated! Good luck on all your journeys.


----------



## Belle25

loeylo said:


> Hey, im looking to join in too! I am very petite framed, but I am right at the top of the healthy weight category (BMI 24.7) so almost overweight. I am only an A cup and have narrow shoulders etc, so it does look pretty bad on me, especially my bum, upper thighs and belly.
> I joined weight watchers yesterday, and I weighed in at 9st9lb. I was 8st3lb when I met my boyfriend in October 2010!
> Ideally, I would like to get back to 8st3lb again, but my short term goal is 9st2lb, and I hope to be there in 6 weeks, so just over 1lb a week. I then want to lose 1lb/week so I am 8st8lb when we go on holiday (bikini comfortable weight!) and I will reach my goal weight just before Christmas.
> 
> My main problem is eating too much of what I like - I don't really snack much, but I love pasta and potatoes - yum! I am vegetarian so I tend to eat a lot of pasta dishes, roasted veggies etc and I just seem to pile on weight, it is horrible.
> 
> I am going to use weight watchers as I like that you have 49 "emergency" points for weekends etc, so I can still have a glass of wine and a pizza, as long as I am good the rest of the time! I am also going to blow the cobwebs off my gym membership!


Hi,
I'm veggie too.
Can so relate to the carb foods you eat. I love them too.
Welcome to the thread to the new ladies  xx


----------



## xxx_faithful

Hi Ladies, i came across this forum and although my situation does not apply to this forum, i'm a qualified Nutritionist with a passion to helping others. I know what it's like to yearn for a baby and do anything to get her.. so i'm simply paying it forward.

TIP OF THE DAY: I strictly follow 'How to eat right for your blood type diet', you girls should check out the book.


----------



## xxx_faithful

StrawBerry2 said:


> I am really serious about losing at least 10kg's or even 14kg's before we TTC number 1. I just bought the Garcinia Cambogia formula diet tablets and colon cleanse tablets online.... heard great things about them - has anyone used them??
> 
> I am about 1,65 meters tall and weigh about 59kg's now... I used to weigh about 50kg's... so I wanna get back into my clothes before our wedding and ttc end of September... Tick tock tick tock....


I don't know too much about the colon cleanse tablets you have as i would have to find out what the tablets consist of. However i use on a daily basis a natural fibre called 'psyllium husk', found at a health food store in its purest form that is most effective. 
Also another suggestion if you want to shift the weight, fast and for good. I would consider getting done colon cleansing from a colon irrigation/hydrotherapy specialist rather then relying on tablets alone. (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colon_cleansing) I dont have weight to lose but i often lose a couple of kgs (up to 5kgs) when i got yearly.

Again, google the advice more. I'm simply paying it forward xx


----------



## emalou90

I just come unstuck with dieting when i want something to snack on :(
help!!!

also what sort of healthy quick meals can i make??
i know i can eat all the veg and fruit i want but that doesnt make up for a nice stodgy home comforts meal!


----------



## xxx_faithful

Hi emalou90 nice to meet you !!!

I KNOW how you feel !!!!!!!! I eat a very clean non-processed, gluten free diet but if i were to think of what i eat daily as a diet and that i wasn't able to eat other foods i desire, i'd go mad. So firstly i'd step away from the idea to diet. You don't want the weight to shift temporarily, so you definitely don't want to try diet choices temporarily. After all, you'd diet - lose weight - and gain it again. Studies have shown, more weight would then be put on.

I would make smaller steps such as ...
* Write a shopping list of the foods you need in your cupboard, then attempt a healthier option 

ie: canned soup Vs home made soup 
ie: frozen veggies Vs fresh veggies 
ie: pre-made meals Vs home cooked meals
ie: pizza Vs homemade pizza
ie: deep fried food Vs pan fried food

The list goes on and on.. it's all little steps that add up not giant steps that take you right back to where you started. Do you know what blood type you are? Once you pinpoint your blood type, then you can start to search for meals and food groups that work with YOUR body. At the end of the day, your body is a mixture of science and maths. Your body is smart and automatically calculates the fat, sugar, vitamins and minerals it consumes on a day to day basis (scary don't you think?). You cannot fool your body so it's all about tweaking food choices so you are satisfied nutritionally. You can be healthy and not starve, it's all a matter of knowledge of the science of food and your bloodwork. And remember, it's okay to treat yourself but unfortunately we underestimate the power of our bodies differentiating from man made processed food (anything in a packet) Vs plant derived foods (grains, veggies, fruit, seeds, nuts & meat).


Blessings!!

Genesis 1:29 
"And God said, &#8220;Behold, I have given you every plant yielding seed that is on the face of all the earth, and every tree with seed in its fruit. You shall have them for food."

1 Timothy 4:4
"For everything God created is good, and nothing is to be rejected if it is received with thanksgiving."


----------



## xxx_faithful

LoolaBear said:


> StrawBerry2 said:
> 
> 
> I am really serious about losing at least 10kg's or even 14kg's before we TTC number 1. I just bought the Garcinia Cambogia formula diet tablets and colon cleanse tablets online.... heard great things about them - has anyone used them??
> 
> I am about 1,65 meters tall and weigh about 59kg's now... I used to weigh about 50kg's... so I wanna get back into my clothes before our wedding and ttc end of September... Tick tock tick tock....
> 
> 
> you do realise your BMI now is only 21.7 so you are actually in the healthy range for your height and even if you were to go down to 50kg (around what you used to weigh) you would be classed as underweight?!
> 
> you do not need to loose weight. even getting down to 50kg and being underweight you would actually hinder your chances of conceiving. your body weight now is an ideal body weight for your height.
> 
> if you think you need to loose weight i would seriously consider looking at how you perceive your body image because to me it doesnt sound healthy. 14kg before TTC???!! are you mad, your BMI would only be 16.5!!!!
> 
> sorry i don't mean to sound mean or a b*tch but what your doing doesn't sound healthy at all. i understand the possibilty of want to tone but loose weight?! you have no need to loose weight. please seriously reconsider as you will only cause damage not help TTC. poor body weight (high or low) cause hormonal imbalances and will only reduce your chances of conceiving not helping it.
> 
> again sorry if i sounded a b*tch but sometimes a harsh word actually helps a person see themselves better. if you still think you need to loose weight them i apologise now but i will not morally be able to support you, it won't be healthy.Click to expand...



Heheheheh we need people like you Loolabear in this world :) people who are honest and will speak out to care for those around them. I also agree with loolabear 14kgs is a lot to lose prior to conceiving, weather you need to lose it or not. May i ask why you wish to lose this weight? If it's to be healtheir and toned and you are used to working out heaps, great. But for any other reason, like perhaps scared of putting on excess weight during pregnancy perhaps listen to the other advice in here, and speak to your Dr :)

Blessings x


----------



## emalou90

Thanks for the reply!
I dont know what blood group i am. Sorry.

I generally eat quite healthily but gluttony overtakes now and again and makes me eat some chocolate or sweets or a bag full of doritos! haha

If i ever eat processed (like nuggets if i cant be bothered to cook 'properly') i usually try to shove a load of fresh veg or salad on the side to try to counteract it iykwim.
Hoping that helps? haha

My general habits are good. I always eat a healthy breakfast blah blah blah.
usually at work i'll eat two pieces of fruit with my soup at lunch, along with those dreaded rice cakes. 
Maybe making my own soup to eat at lunch rather than a 'cup a soup' would be healthier

x


----------



## pixiechick

Hi, I'm new here and I am currently on a weight loss journey. Not only for WTT, but health reasons as well. Can I join you ladies?


----------



## Newlywed2012

So day four of my rosemary Conley expedition and I have to say its been bloody hard. It's calorie restricted at 1200 a day for the first two weeks but every time I out something bad near my lips I think of having a baby and I have to say its got me through. A couple of very minor blips so I'm heading for a good weightless this week!! Will let you know. How is everyone else doing in their weightless journey??


----------



## Belle25

How's everyone doing? 
Managed to lose 10lbs now!! Yay. 
Welcome pixiechick xx


----------



## Belle25

Newlywed2012 said:


> So day four of my rosemary Conley expedition and I have to say its been bloody hard. It's calorie restricted at 1200 a day for the first two weeks but every time I out something bad near my lips I think of having a baby and I have to say its got me through. A couple of very minor blips so I'm heading for a good weightless this week!! Will let you know. How is everyone else doing in their weightless journey??

1200 cals? Must be hard. Stick at it, and you will see results Hun.
Great idea to think about your goals when tempted. 

When I am doing my workout, I have my 'fat' pic near by, I'm like noo!!! Carry on exercising!! Xx


----------



## Newlywed2012

That's a brill idea. I might print one out and stick it in my food cupboard and fridge lol!! I will persevere!! 

Congrats on the 10lb total weight loss that's great!! Xx


----------



## loeylo

Okay so I have been doing weight watchers for a week, and I am sure I have put on weight! It is really hard with all the special occasions which we are having. Dreading being weighed tomorrow.


----------



## Nataliieexo

How is everyone getting on, i have lost 13lb so far, i'm excited to lose the extra 1lb to make it a stone i've never done so well on a diet ever so i'm pleased. 

I lost 4lb last week, i think i confused my metabolism or something by taking last weekend off and ate what i wanted then back on the diet monday and 4lbs fell right off:happydance:


----------



## purplespecs

I just weighed in at SW this evening and lost 4lbs this week :) That makes 1 stone 8lbs (22lbs) in total! Hope you are all ok and are shedding the pounds :D xx


----------



## daddiesgift

I am about 3 pounds away from a healthy BMI but at this point Im considered overweight :cry: I am 5'9 167 pounds. I only weigh in once a month since I was starting to get obsessed with weighing myself everyday! So I decided to take a break from the scale and see how it goes! Next weigh in is on the 15th. I was 164 till our vacation to Disneyland where I gained 3 pounds!! So we have a little list of things we want done before going full into TTC and one of them for me is to AT LEAST be 15 pounds lighter!! :happydance:


----------



## Nataliieexo

I wish i could tell i have lost weight 13lbs down and you would think you would be able to see a small difference, i have lost 1 inch off my hips thats it nothing off my waist, thighs or calf i think i might need to be spending more time on the weight machines in the gym.


----------



## daddiesgift

Nataliieexo said:


> I wish i could tell i have lost weight 13lbs down and you would think you would be able to see a small difference, i have lost 1 inch off my hips thats it nothing off my waist, thighs or calf i think i might need to be spending more time on the weight machines in the gym.

I HATE when that happens!! They say you lose a pant size with every ten pounds you lose but thats not my case :cry: Ive lost nearly 35 pounds and went down ONE size!! Same bra size, same shirt size, one pant size down. I want to lose another 15 pounds but how its been going I dont know how it will make much of a difference :nope:


----------



## Nataliieexo

daddiesgift said:


> Nataliieexo said:
> 
> 
> I wish i could tell i have lost weight 13lbs down and you would think you would be able to see a small difference, i have lost 1 inch off my hips thats it nothing off my waist, thighs or calf i think i might need to be spending more time on the weight machines in the gym.
> 
> I HATE when that happens!! They say you lose a pant size with every ten pounds you lose but thats not my case :cry: Ive lost nearly 35 pounds and went down ONE size!! Same bra size, same shirt size, one pant size down. I want to lose another 15 pounds but how its been going I dont know how it will make much of a difference :nope:Click to expand...

Its horrible isnt it its so discouraging, i mean i only have 2 stone 5lbs to go surely it should start looking like i'm shrinking at least a bit,i hate using the weight lifting machines at the gym because they are usually covered with men bulging with muscles and well theres me bulging with flab lol its a bit uncomfortable so i find myself avoiding that area and i am never going to tone up at this rate, i think i look fatter than i weigh aswell thats because i am short so it doesnt really have anywhere to go lol 

Well done 35lbs is alot i have no idea how i will reach my goal 13 lbs has been hard enough it sucks that you only went down one size i hope with the final amount of lbs u have to lose makes a big difference for you :) good luck x


----------



## daddiesgift

Thanks! It sees this last 15 pounds is taking a lot longer and a lot more work than the prior. I just want to wear cute clothes again, and maybe a bikini. Probably not out in public but at least fit into one :haha:


----------



## Nataliieexo

daddiesgift said:


> Thanks! It sees this last 15 pounds is taking a lot longer and a lot more work than the prior. I just want to wear cute clothes again, and maybe a bikini. Probably not out in public but at least fit into one :haha:

I havent been slim for a very long time lol i wouldnt wear a bikini in public but it would be nice to know i could fit comfortably and look ok in it lol i'm only trying to lose weight for my upcoming holiday and ttc so chances are i will only be slimmer for a short while hopfully if ttc doesnt take too long :thumbup:


----------



## loeylo

So after one week on weight watchers, I gained half a pound! Although it isn't much, I am still pretty gutted. I guess I had quite a lot going on (I graduated from uni and went out for dinner two nights, plus had a takeaway at the weekend) - I am mega determined tonight so I am going to go a big walk tonight.


----------



## daddiesgift

Even though I told myself I wouldnt weigh in for another two weeks I did this morning :( Only because I was curious as I ate pretty horrible on vacation this weekend. I have only lost .9 in the last two weeks. So I guess its better than nothing! Hopefully Ill lose more the next two weeks!


----------



## lauraloo24

I've been away but still managed to lose another 1lb which I'm happy with. Determined to make July my best weight loss month yet, just bought a new bike so will be making time for a lot more exercise too. :)


----------



## daniellelk

.


----------



## Newlywed2012

My first weigh in tonight. Will let you know how it goes. Eek!!! Xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I've fell off the wagon ate junk, feeling very stressed and even more stressed that i've done it. I suppose i can get back on the wagon tomorrow. 

Good luck to everyone else :)


----------



## Newlywed2012

3lb off this week. Week two here I come x


----------



## lauraloo24

Well done everyone so far!!
Natalie dont stress about 1 bad day, remember its what you do most of the time that counts :)


----------



## babydino

I'm in. I need to lose a couple of stone, before wedding and baby, here's hoping. We are giving slimming world a try.

:D


----------



## daddiesgift

I've been doing HORRIBLE and really feeling down! Plus the :witch: is here so I always feel hungry!! The 15th is weigh in and I hope I'm at pre pregnancy weight!! 15 pounds to go after that :nope:


----------



## Nataliieexo

I'm taking a couple off days or maybe til monday off this diet, my mams in hospital for tests and i'm her carer so since shes not here i'm pretty bored and trying to clean everything to keep busy but already fell off the wagon i seem extra hungry today, feeling a bit stressed out so i'm not going to think about it until things go back to normal.


----------



## Belle25

Nataliieexo said:


> I'm taking a couple off days or maybe til monday off this diet, my mams in hospital for tests and i'm her carer so since shes not here i'm pretty bored and trying to clean everything to keep busy but already fell off the wagon i seem extra hungry today, feeling a bit stressed out so i'm not going to think about it until things go back to normal.

:hugs: can't be easy with your mum in hospital. 

Diet can wait Hun :flower:
Xx


----------



## lauraloo24

3lbs off for me as well this week :) 
under 60lb left to go....


----------



## emalou90

daddiesgift said:


> I've been doing HORRIBLE and really feeling down! Plus the :witch: is here so I always feel hungry!! The 15th is weigh in and I hope I'm at pre pregnancy weight!! 15 pounds to go after that :nope:

AF just arrived for me and ive eaten four shortbread biscuits (homemade so not that bad i guess!) two cups of ribena juice, a four kitkat for my lunch... so on so forth...
hahaha i feel like a whale today.

anyone got any snack ideas? x


----------



## LadyPaleo

Hi everyone,
I'd love to join in for some moral support. A few years back I lost over 4 stone with Slimming World after being diagnosed with PCOS. I then met my partner and went on the pill and have been struggling with weight since. A paleo and low carb approach seems to work best for my body. I'm sure some of you know about PCOS and insulin resistance so cutting out sugar and eating low GI foods are a great way for anyone who has been very overweight.

I am off the pill now (for 3 weeks) and weighed myself today as 13st 7lbs. Very upset as my lowest weight was 11st 8lbs. But I have to remember my highest was 16st 10lbs. We're not trying for a baby yet we've just decided we want to in the near future so I want to get the weight off and get healthy first! Other half has a little boy so not as worried about his fertility but do worry about mine. When I lost the weight a scan showed no signs of PCOS which was amazing feeling. However I wasn't ovulating before I went on the pill so worried if I will now. Doing opk kit every day for last 2 weeks and today had a very faint second line for the first time. Though I know that is still classed as negative is it a good sign?!


----------



## Nataliieexo

LadyPaleo said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'd love to join in for some moral support. A few years back I lost over 4 stone with Slimming World after being diagnosed with PCOS. I then met my partner and went on the pill and have been struggling with weight since. A paleo and low carb approach seems to work best for my body. I'm sure some of you know about PCOS and insulin resistance so cutting out sugar and eating low GI foods are a great way for anyone who has been very overweight.
> 
> I am off the pill now (for 3 weeks) and weighed myself today as 13st 7lbs. Very upset as my lowest weight was 11st 8lbs. But I have to remember my highest was 16st 10lbs. We're not trying for a baby yet we've just decided we want to in the near future so I want to get the weight off and get healthy first! Other half has a little boy so not as worried about his fertility but do worry about mine. When I lost the weight a scan showed no signs of PCOS which was amazing feeling. However I wasn't ovulating before I went on the pill so worried if I will now. Doing opk kit every day for last 2 weeks and today had a very faint second line for the first time. Though I know that is still classed as negative is it a good sign?!

Your body could be gearing up to ovulation, keep testing, i have a scan for pcos today i already had one cyst but i have most of the symptoms of pcos aswell, i just took my last pill on Thursday and i will be taking ovulation tests 2x a day from cd10 i am only on cd1 now, i have struggled pretty hard to loose 13lbs it has literally took me 13 weeks or so to loose it but its off now so i hope this will contribute to a normal cycle because ever since i started my periods i have been irregular.


----------



## Nataliieexo

well i had weighed in last monday and had gained 3lbs i was gutted and my mam was in hospital so i felt like i was heading towards a complete downfall i managed to gain control of this and lost the 3lb bringing me back to 13lb loss it probably would have been more but i had a very relaxed weekend with the oh and didnt really eat as good as i should. Hoping i dont get stuck this week because i often find i do after gaining then losing it again the scale wont move, nevermind theres still hope :)


----------



## lauraloo24

LadyPaleo said:


> Hi everyone,
> I'd love to join in for some moral support. A few years back I lost over 4 stone with Slimming World after being diagnosed with PCOS. I then met my partner and went on the pill and have been struggling with weight since. A paleo and low carb approach seems to work best for my body. I'm sure some of you know about PCOS and insulin resistance so cutting out sugar and eating low GI foods are a great way for anyone who has been very overweight.
> 
> I am off the pill now (for 3 weeks) and weighed myself today as 13st 7lbs. Very upset as my lowest weight was 11st 8lbs. But I have to remember my highest was 16st 10lbs. We're not trying for a baby yet we've just decided we want to in the near future so I want to get the weight off and get healthy first! Other half has a little boy so not as worried about his fertility but do worry about mine. When I lost the weight a scan showed no signs of PCOS which was amazing feeling. However I wasn't ovulating before I went on the pill so worried if I will now. Doing opk kit every day for last 2 weeks and today had a very faint second line for the first time. Though I know that is still classed as negative is it a good sign?!

Welcome! :thumbup: You can do it! I have about 4 stone to lose before we start TTC, its so hard to stay focused sometimes isnt it. Cant wait to get off the pill either, been on it for 7 years....!


----------



## Nataliieexo

oh i forgot to mention i am actually ttc now i hope i can still chat here :)


----------



## daddiesgift

I lost three more pounds!! :dance: 14 more to go!!


----------



## LadyPaleo

Thanks ladies!
Natalie well done losing the 3lbs you gained especially with your Mum in hospital. That shows how determined you are, good for you! Look forward to hearing how you do with your TTC!

Lauraloo I hope you feel better for coming off the pill. I am a different woman! I was only on it for just under 2 years but the whole time I felt self conscious, unmotivated, needy and emotional. I'd burst into tears if I dropped my keys or missed a bus. I hated it! Feel so much better already! 

Well done Daddy's gift, your target is approaching!

I have stuck to plan completely today ie avoiding sugar and processed foods.
Ovulation test this morning was definitely negative. Second line was barely visible. Guessing this means I didn't ovulate at all :( Thursday will be 4 weeks since my final withdrawl bleed started but I would be incredibly surprised if I had a period yet.


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thank you :)

I was just wondering if anyone is doing any weights or anything to tone up and find the first week you dont loose, i start doing weights in the gym and then the scale doesn't move i get scared and stop so i dont know if i would drop any the next week, i want to tone up desperately but i don't want the scale to stop moving either x


----------



## LadyPaleo

Weights is a fantastic way to exercise. If you're worried about the scales then measure yourself instead. Lifting weights will make you stronger and increase lean muscle. This makes you more insulin sensitive and helps you burn fat. It's also less stressful to your body than hardcore cardio which can make the weight hard to shift if you are producing loss of cortisol, the stress hormone.


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I have lost 3 stone nott once but twice. Both times a good three quarters of it has gone bk on. Today was my new start, 12 weeks til TTC so 12 week diet, start weight 12 stone 13 start BMI 25.97 target weight 11.7 then hopefully lose more while TTC until pg then follow weight gain targets. Unfortunately this 12 weeks includes 2 weeks all inclusive in turkey so not sure how that will go. My target is more of a range 11.7 to 11.13 I'm by no means huge or massively unhealthy but want the optimum condition for baby and getting bk to post pg weight. Good luck everyone


----------



## cherrished

Hey ladies, 
Can I also join please  

I'm 25 I have a beautiful little boy we ttc for just under 2 years with (DS) then finally got pregnant just before I was due IVF, my little miracle I call him,

Had my DS 2009, then got pregnant again 2010 chemical then got pregnant 2011
But miscarried new year, I've been diagnosed with PCOS now since I was 18/19 when I got pregnant with my son I gained a lot of weight went up to 16.5 stone I was 11 stone to begin with, I've lost a stone on SW but gained it again I'm
Currently now 14.1 and 5ft2 ideally I'd like to lose 3 stone or more if poss before we TTC again,

So was hoping to join so we can all boost each other and moral support, I wish you loads of look girls 

Also I've just been put on metformin as periods all over the place, and iron tablet for
Anemic is any one else currently taking Metformin? 

Xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I think i am going to start the weights back up next week see if i get on ok this week and finally be at 1st loss lol i just thought about it i was being silly because i never thought of it like this the scales might not move but i am going to look slimmer if i tone up lol durr i often am the reason the blond dumb jokes are made haha


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I have a weight loss support group on facebook, its not a selling thing we just support each other. It's been very quite recently but if anyone wants to join its rainbow diet support xx


----------



## itsnowmyturn

Very quiet sorry


----------



## itsnowmyturn

I have been on my weight loss since monday, today is wednesday and ive lost 2lb!!! yeeeehaaaa!!!! im sure most of it is water weight but hey its better off me than around my tum tum

Was quite upset this morning that i realised iv yoyoed my weight since 19th october 2010 and on monday morning i was the same weight as i was then how frustrating


----------



## LadyPaleo

itsnowmyturn said:


> I have been on my weight loss since monday, today is wednesday and ive lost 2lb!!! yeeeehaaaa!!!! im sure most of it is water weight but hey its better off me than around my tum tum
> 
> Was quite upset this morning that i realised iv yoyoed my weight since 19th october 2010 and on monday morning i was the same weight as i was then how frustrating

I know how you feel. I've been fluctuating over the last 2 years and am now 2 stone up from my lowest adult weight. It's maddening.

Contrats on the loss. Hope it spurs you on. It is a great start! 

I am reading an amazing book called Eat Fat, Lose Fat. I think everyone should read it, it's such an eye opener!


----------



## lauraloo24

Well I havent been fluctuating over the last few years I've just been going up haha! Thats all changing now though, have lost 1st 3lb, got another 4st to lose but i will get there! xx


----------



## LoolaBear

4lbs in 3 weeks (just under) 3rd weigh in tomorrow. hope i have lost more! hitting just above target right now (1lb a week so that i can indulge a bit still and also not setting it too high so if i won't get disappointed if i didn't reach a higher target. also means if i go over and above the 1lb a week i can celebrate with a little treat :winkwink: )


----------



## itsnowmyturn

The only way I can do it is to be strict strict strict, nearly bit my ohs head off last night when he brough me an ice cream lol poor bloke. If I let myself have one thing it will spiral I don't allow myself a thing that's bad


----------



## daddiesgift

I'm the same way ^ if I eat fast food one time I'm going everyday! If I eat one brownie I'm eating the whole pan!! So I just don't bring the stuff into the house! 

I'm hoping before my oldests 2nd birthday August 26th ill be in the 150s!! A week ago I was 164. I hope I can do it I've been eating well and working out every day


----------



## LoolaBear

i don't treat myself to something overly naughty, just something like an extra snack or instead of raisins - chocolate coated raisins.
im one of those that if you completely ban it it will be all i think about, drive myself nuts and completely emotional and end up cracking and just gorge.
im not a fast food fan so a treat to me would be having chips instead of a jacket potato lol 
i wold much rather make my own 'takeaway' because i know what is going in it then. and also its healthier.


----------



## LoolaBear

lost another lb after my weigh in the other day :dance:

so a total of 5lbs lost and i meassured myself this morning and have lost:

1 inch from my lower bust line (where the bra sits under the :boobies: )

1/2 inch from my waist

and 1 inch off each knee :wacko: strange place to meassure but when i joined a toning class once when i was younger (like 7 years younger) they took measurements everywhere and this was one and it kind of stuck with me lol. i had been thinking my legs looked slimmer.

only another 66lbs to go (to get to my ideal weight, i would be happy at another 50lbs though)

how is everyone else doing?


----------



## lauraloo24

Well done Loolabear!
I too measured myself at the start of the year and was over the moon to find out, when i measured myself recently, that i have lost 4 inches off my stomach, and some off my chest, hips, waist,etc. Its a great feeling!
I have 58lb to go to get to my ideal weight and 51lb before I come off the pill xx


----------



## LoolaBear

well done! :dance:


----------



## LadyPaleo

Well done ladies, great resultys! Keep up the good work :)

I think I'm gonna hold off weighing myself until AF comes back. Feeling bloated and irritable but don't know how long I'll have to wait having just come of the pill. 

I also desperately need to kick the frappucino habbit!!


----------



## River Song

Hi ladies! Im new to the forum, and I saw this thread and I really want to join! I hope thats okey.

I gained a lot of weight a few months ago and I want to be slim and fit until I start TTC.

I am 172 cm/ 5.8.

I used to be 119 lbs, but I gained so much this spring and summer. So 3 weeks ago my weight was 152 lbs :( My current weight is 136 lbs, so I lost some already. 

I would like to get down to 119 lbs again before I start TTC, so I just better keep it up tp be ready for September. It will be easier with support from this group, and Ill offer support to anyone who needs it as well!

xx


----------



## itsnowmyturn

i have lost 5lb in mytwo weeks so far, want another load off tho


----------



## loeylo

So 1 month into weight watchers, my bmi is still 24.5 and I haven't even lost a pound. Not even a gram! =[ im at a bit of a loss as to how to lose it atm, I think my depo shot may be having a big influence as I have actually cut back on takeaways etc and was putting on weight each week up until I started weight watchers.
This week I have thought "screw it" and ate literally anything I liked. Had macaroni cheese with chips tonight, a takeaway yesterday, a bottle of wine and a pizza on Friday and a takeaway on Saturday. 
I put on 5kg (11lbs) since getting my depo shot. Currently on week 10/12, so that is roughly 2lb per week for the first 6 weeks before I started weight watchers!
When I was on depo before I put a lot on, and it did come off again when I switched birth control. I hate being a female sometimes!


----------



## itsnowmyturn

On depo i put on 5 stone in 1 year and the nurse stil told me it was ok, i was fuming that they didnt consider me being obese dangerous and link it with the depo and suggest i come off it so i took myself off it and the hardest thing in the world has been losing it, this is my third attempt, each time i have got further but this time my determination is sky high. I use myfitnesspal and log every mouthful i eat and check the nutritional values are correct because some people add ones on that are false just to make themselves feel better. This has worked well for me and last year when i used it i lost 30lb in 3 months, i have put about 7lb of that back on and so far in this 2 weeks of starting again i have lost 5lb, just by keeping my calories low and the only way i can do this is to be held accountable for every single item i eat and put it where i can see it all


----------



## LadyPaleo

loeylo said:


> So 1 month into weight watchers, my bmi is still 24.5 and I haven't even lost a pound. Not even a gram! =[ im at a bit of a loss as to how to lose it atm, I think my depo shot may be having a big influence as I have actually cut back on takeaways etc and was putting on weight each week up until I started weight watchers.
> This week I have thought "screw it" and ate literally anything I liked. Had macaroni cheese with chips tonight, a takeaway yesterday, a bottle of wine and a pizza on Friday and a takeaway on Saturday.
> I put on 5kg (11lbs) since getting my depo shot. Currently on week 10/12, so that is roughly 2lb per week for the first 6 weeks before I started weight watchers!
> When I was on depo before I put a lot on, and it did come off again when I switched birth control. I hate being a female sometimes!


If you're gaining on depo that must be frustrating but your know you're in the healthy bmi range? Perhaps you're being a bit hard on yourself.

The trouble with weight watchers is that it almost encourages you to eat rubbish because you can swap a higher points very nutritious food like avocado for a lower point processed, expensive weight watchers snack that has no nutritional value. 

Since you're not overweight I would focus on eating really good quality food that's beneficial to your health rather than restricting calories and which will only drive you mad and stop you getting enough nutrients. Most people with a weight a weight problem are actually malnourished. You can be obese but still be deficient in essential vitimins etc

Sorry I rambled on a bit!


----------



## lauraloo24

I agree about Weight Watchers almost encouraging you to eat rubbish - well, especially if you're someone like me who will always choose the processed food over the healthy stuff if given the option! Im doing Slimming World and I find it works really well as it really encourages you to eat healthily, without ever having to deprive yourself. 

Also agree with Myfitnesspal, its a great way to keep track of whats going into your mouth! I feel your pain though, in the 7 years Ive been on the pill I have put on over 4 stone - cant say its all down to the pill but I think it does have an impact X


----------



## LadyPaleo

I lost about 4 stone with Slimming World, sticking to a lower carb unprocessed diet as much as poss. Gained some back on the pill too. Slimming World is great for the support and stopping you feel deprived. I now eat a high fat low carb, traditional foods diet and it's the best thing I've ever done for all round health and weight loss. I really miss having a weekly weigh in and support group though. We should start one on here!


----------

